# Rose is kidding!!! Nimue kidded 11-29-07



## Sweet Gum Minis

Nimue kidded Thursday 11-29-07 with twin bucklings. See the new thread about her twins for pictures.

Next in line is Rose who's ligaments disappeared 12-1-07 in the morning. Waiting on her babies to arrive.

Blessing is last till late January. Due 12-5-07.

See last reply by me for updates.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh I am so excited for you!! I can't wait to see all the cute little babies running around!!!


----------



## kelebek

Oh, you will definately have to show lots of pics when they are all born!!!!

I am so jealous knowing of you knowing exactly when they are due!

I also must say - I love the way you have a stall for each of them at night - that is so nice!


----------



## alyssa_romine

How exciting!!! Good luck with those girls!


----------



## liz

I am in baby shock.....need some newborn piccies to revive me....LOL  
Blessing looks as preggy as my Binky and Bink still has a little over a month to go!!
You always have such pretty kids too, William looks like my Chief...I saw his pic in the "market" forum, Hubby would DEFINATELY scalp me if I even told him I had considered Sweet Wiliiam(if you werent so far!!!!) As it is, bringing home a new pup in a few weeks will probably see me living with my goats!!!

I think that Nimue will give you twins and have them Thursday, but NOT when you expect them!  
Rose will go on Monday with twins and then lil' Blessing will go on 151.

HAPPY , HEALTHY BABIES TO YOU AND YOUR GIRLS!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Yeah Rose and Nimue have kidded before. Rose had triplets last time and Nimue twins. Blessing is a first timer and is Rose's daughter. I think a single from Blessing probably. Maybe twins out of the other two. More would be a surprise, hope there's some girls!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Oooooo babies!!!! I can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Me too!!!! Been getting the barn ready for new babies. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Lik I told you, you must post pictures imediatly! I am BABY DEPRIVED, yes I am dangerous, I'm going whacko without babies!


----------



## goathappy

Good luck with your girls!! They look great!!


----------



## morganslil1

Ashley your girls are looking good be sure and post pics of the new babes.


----------



## sweetgoats

I sure hope you have the coffee ready.  I am sure it is just going to start to drive you crazy. I am getting really excited also. I have all 7 does pregnant, and they start on 1-1-08.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

The barn is all ready and waiting. Now its just sit and wait. That's the part I hate but I sure do love deliveries and precious new babies!!!!

You guys have to know I'm a photo-aholic. Haha I'll have tons of photos!!!


----------



## fritzie

can't wait to see pictures of your new babies when they get here. the does look good. i know i start worring a week before they are due :lol: & i have the monitor on for a month berfore.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Hehe! I'm anxious. Did birthing hair cuts today.


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Wishing you nothing but the best! I hope you soon have a barn full of healthy, bouncin babies!!!  
Keep me updated, can't wait to see those beauiful babies.
Take Care,
Tina


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Thanks Tina, I wish you the same on your kiddings too. You certainly deserve it!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

I just had to report that Nimue's udder has more than doubled today. Hubby and I did the birthing hair clips this morning. The girls were not appreciative so they aren't the best, but it gets the hair out of the way and the udders hairless. Well mostly. Haha

Anyway, Nimue's ligaments were pretty well gone this morning, but still not completely mush. So I figured at least another day. This evening her udder was HUGE compared to when I clipped it this morning. Piccies above are from Monday and these are from this evening... 
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 28-073.jpg 
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 28-076.jpg 
PS, that's not blood on her rear, its just really really really pinky red from her skin coloring. She's had some regular white/clear discharge but no amber birth goo colored or anything thus far.

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## liz

This young lady has DEFINATELY made some changes!! And WOW what an udder......KEEP US POSTED!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Sorry the pictures of the udder aren't very good. I was trying to just take photos without bugging her. She's lounging around right now. I'll watch her till I go to bed and hubby will check her when he gets in from work in the early morning. I can't wait!


----------



## liz

I figured on Thursday for her but it looks like I may have been a few hours off!! I have to be up at 4am so I guarantee I'll be checking in as soon as I can!!

I am so excited for you!!! Healthy happy delivery of twins from Nimue!!! 2 doelings!!


----------



## alyssa_romine

You got me excited now...can't wait to see those kids!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

She's not acting like it'll be anytime soon. We'll see. So far she's not restless or anything. Just relaxing.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

She's got a nice udder! I bet your sooooooooooooooooooo excited! I am, and their not even my goats!


----------



## kelebek

oh man - the suspense is killing me!!!!! HURRY with pics please.

I am on standby also - and can't wait. My girl looks like yours, but no bag. Now I know what I am waiting for~

Talk to you real soon we all hope!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

She's still laying around. Not sleeping since I can see her eyes glowing, but she's laying there. Earlier she was chewing her cud, but not now.


----------



## alyssa_romine

I can tell you are going to have a long night...you will be too excited to sleep!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Your probably right! haha


----------



## alyssa_romine

better get that coffee put on!!!  and get that camera ready!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

I need more batteries! I think I have enough to get some pictures at least, but not a lot. I bet the batteries will officially die when I'm getting ready to start taking pics. Uh!


----------



## alyssa_romine

yep probably


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Yes a long night for sure! I'll check her before I go to bed but that'll be a few hours.


----------



## goathappy

WOW Her udder looks great!! Look like you'll have babies soon!! Good luck!!


----------



## ozarksvalley

Aww.... it seems like just the other day I was browsing your site and Blessing was just a little kid.... they grow too fast.  She's beatiful... I love her color!

Oh no, I'm sounding like my parents...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Yes Blessings all grown up. I still have a time looking at her and not seeing that precious baby. Hard to believe she'll be welcoming her own babies before too long. 

Nimue's moving around. Not restless still. Maybe she really will wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Are you going to retain a doe from Nimue? She would definatly be worthy of retaining a buck as well!


----------



## kelebek

Anything yet? This is killing me!


----------



## StaceyRosado

Allison with Ashely's goats track record we could be waiting for another 2 days! Now lets just hope that it is tomorrow so we don't have to all die from anticipation. But I think if we were going ot die from anticipation it would have been when Fuschia refused to kid for us for an entire month!


----------



## kelebek

I know that is going to be me - I am a nervous wreck waiting by the computer for her babies, yet I have one that could go in a week or in 8 - who knows! 

Suspense = I need a valium for the next few weeks! LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 28-077.jpg

Need I say more? Ligaments are definitely gone.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh dear now I am in suspense! AHHHH 

you must be excited


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Hahahaha I had just gone down to check and move the camera up one rafter so that I could see her better. I noticed her tail head just stays like that unless she stretches. Udder is even bigger than earlier too. She's still not letting on that anything's up.


----------



## StaceyRosado

lets hope that she isn't a quiet kidder and you miss the whole thing


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Hopefully not. I'll hear babies at least and as soon as I hear that first baby cry I'm down there. 

Stevie gets in around 2:30am so he's going to be watching her on the tv too while he unwinds from work. He'll wake me should there be anything to report. I'll be up again around 6:30am to get my daughter ready for school. I know it only takes a minute to kid though.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yah I am trying to think of who it was that we sat up talking on AIM for forever waiting for her to kid and she didn't until the next day.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Not I, I'll go to bed after hubby calls and I "report" to him what she's up to. Haha


----------



## alyssa_romine

Wow!! I am deffinately escited for kidding around here....it may be stressful for me this year since I have 3-4 does due. That is the most I have ever had!!! I am still excited though and can't wait until my 2 doelings are big enough to breed!


----------



## kelebek

Ok - went to feed and try and eat a little something, but was to eager to get back and see if we have babies yet - 

Darn it!


----------



## fcnubian

How exciting!!! Hope she has a safe and easy kidding.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

No babies last night. Good it was cool! She's just laying around this morning so maybe when it warms up. Suppose to be mid 60s today.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Contraction???*

Was that a contraction????

She has really taken to hiding in the back corner of her stall (darkest corner). Its the one furtherest away from the stall divider between her and Rose. Rose is dominant to Nimue so Nimue is avoiding Rose's swinging head. Anyway, she'd waddled over to the divider (her normal sleeping spot) and hunched down like she was going to pee. She normally squats and stays till she's done drip drying but this time still hunched she waddled back to her dark corner. Seems like a contraction to me!


----------



## alyssa_romine

How exciting!!!!!! I will keep close tabs today...I don't want to miss it.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

She's mad, I wouldn't let her out of her stall and she was desparate to get out. She didn't eat all her grain, has been pacing since about 8 this morning. Restless, pawing, up and down. She is one to stand back and let me take her collar to lead her out of her stall. This morning she was trying to slip past me.


----------



## alyssa_romine

sounds like she is getting ready though...change in temperment and behavior....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Yes they're sneaky for sure. One second nothing's up and the next a baby's half way out. So I'm waiting and watching.


----------



## morganslil1

Oh how exciting I cant wait to see pictures and read reports. Ive never had one kid so I'm taking notes.


----------



## alyssa_romine

It certainly is fun to have kids but tiring also....atleast it was for me and I only had 5 kids born this past year


----------



## sweetgoats

OK, Keep us up to date. Here is to a very easy and uneventful delivery.


----------



## kelebek

Oh man. I couldn't get to the computer fast enough to check in this morning! I was really hoping for babies, but it sounds like she is getting very close!

Keep us posted PLEASE!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

She's extremely restless. Pacing her stall, lay down, go over there paw and lay down and back and forth. Over and over, frantic to get out of the stall, gives up, paws a bunch and lays down. I think we're getting some contractions but never fails she has her rear end to the camera so I'm not positive. Just looks like she's stiffening up. Very restless and antsy though.


----------



## sweetgoats

OK. I say she will kid within 4 hours. Good luck.


----------



## alyssa_romine

ooo...I hope she does!!! I can't tell you how excited I am and she isn't my goat!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Hopefully some babies today!! I bet you are SUPER excited!


----------



## kelebek

oh my - I go to a meeting and come back to CONTRACTIONS - woo hoo! 

Babies today PLEASE can't wait any more - need a baby fix ... LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Nimue had sqwatted at noon and when she came up she had a bubble so I went down. Didn't take her long to pop out the first baby.









Blue-eyed buckling

Then she had a head just sticking out. I could tell it was black and blue-eyed...








Another blue-eyed buckling.

She hasn't passed the afterbirth just yet but we're pretty positive she's done. 









Twin blue-eyed bucklings. I'll have to wait till they're dryer to tell if they're polled or not.  No does so I was a little disappointed but at least it was a very easy kidding for her with two handsome little blue-eyed bucks to show for it!


----------



## alyssa_romine

WOW!!!! How cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Oh, they are sooooo cute!!! Nimue did a great job!


----------



## Sara

WOOHOOO! CONGRATULATIONS NIMUE AND ASHLEY! And also welcome to the world baby boys!


----------



## ozarksvalley

they're precious!


----------



## morganslil1

There adorable. How much do they weigh? I love blue eyes. Congratulations.


----------



## kelebek

WOO - HOO! Way to go!!!!

They are both very handsome! 

Congrats!


----------



## liz

ALL RIGHT....GOOD GOING NIMUE!!!! Congratulations Ashley!!! 


2 out of three isn't bad....I told ya twin does on Thursday....instead you got twin BLUE EYED BUCKLINGS.

What's the prize if I am right on Rose twinning on Monday and blessing kidding next Thursday? LOL.  

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS BOYS!!


----------



## goathappy

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are just to cute!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

I'm getting ready to post new pictures of the boys. Both are blue-eyed, and I don't know yet if they're polled.


----------



## sweetgoats

YEAAAAA! I told you within 4 hours. They are so adorable. I am getting really excited about the baby boom I will be having.


----------



## StaceyRosado

congratulations Ashely. They are beautiful


----------



## PACE

SO CUTE :drool: 

Congratulations! I love blue eyes, especially on black goats since they are so striking. Beautifulbabies you've got there... I'm very jealous :greengrin:


----------



## GSFarm

They are beautiful!! It's amazing to see such dark babies come out of such a light doe!!


----------



## fcnubian

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## fritzie

:fireworks: congrats they are just beautiful


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Rose's ligaments are gone. She's on 146 today. Blessing's are tight ropes.  Rose's a little moody, not wanting to have her ligaments checked. Her udder hasn't changed but I can't remember if it changed in the AM last time or not. She uddered up a long time before kidding on her first kidding, then last time it happened closer to kidding and this time I wonder if she'll wait till she's really close to udder up.


----------



## goathappy

Good luck with Rose!! she's so pretty


----------



## StaceyRosado

crossing my fingers for all healthy kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

She's one to act completely normal until she lays down to push. So I have to watch her. Lucky for me she's a really friendly doe (my baby) so approaching her is easy. Course she's been acting a little standoffish today (VERY unusual for Rose.) 

I just completely cleaned out her stall again getting ready for babies. Moved the hay rack so I can change the camera angel to watch her and Blessing.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

OOOO more babies! Can't wait to see what she has! Sounds like she is getting rather close.....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Yes her udder might be a little bigger, but not like I'd expect when she's ready to kid. Her udder has always been huge when she's ready to kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado

she will hold out till tomorrow. that is my guess


----------



## liz

If she doesn't kid by morning then she'll have you up all night til the wee hours of Monday morning. Heres to twin DOES!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

I wouldn't be surprised if she does wait, but with Rose its really no telling. She came up and let me love on her while I sat out there. She's been pacing around some, pawing up under the storage building, lay down a minute and up again. Can't tell if there's been any contractions so I'll assume that there hasn't been any.


----------



## alyssa_romine

I want to hope for twin doelings too!!! Good luck to you and Rose!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Rose has been having contractions. Came up to eat my dinner. Hope we get some babies soon!


----------



## kelebek

OHHHHH How exciting! I saw that you posted and had to jump to read it - I am so green right now wanting my babies to be here also! Good Luck - keep us posted!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

OOOOOO Ashley! You are making me SOOOOOOOOOO anxious for my does to kid!!!!! i am hopeing all of the kids are healthy!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Update:

She has been definitely contracting and somewhat pushing. She has the birth goo so we're just waiting. Pray for doelings!!!


----------



## goatnutty

I'm praying for healthy twin dolings.


----------



## kelebek

Oh - girl - push them babies out - push - push I want to see before I go eat dinner!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

O I am so excited! C'mon Rose! I am praying for Does! These will be the first Rue babies, right?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

LOL, I am refreshing this page every few seconds lol. I love babies!


----------



## goatnutty

Come On Rose.She's going to keep us up all night and then when we doze out come twin doelings!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Yes Rue's first babies. 

She's in no hurry.


----------



## goatnutty

Well tell her to hurry up.I got a meeting in the morning and can't wait all night.LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Don't you hate it when they take f-o-r-e-v-e-r!


----------



## goatnutty

Yes.It's funny because it's as bad when I don't even personally know and have never seen the goatas it is around here at kiddind season.


----------



## liz

A HA!!! So Rose is going to prove me wrong!! Wonder if she's down to business yet!!!?? And praying HARD for doelings!!


----------



## Sara

GO ROSE GO! Your babies will be ADORABLE!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Any progress?


----------



## goatnutty

Please keep us updatedAshley.


----------



## alyssa_romine

Let's go Rose....I just came home to find she was in labor......yeah Rose!!!


----------



## liz

Betcha she's kidded and Ashleys busy getting Rose comfie!


----------



## kelebek

oh my - the suspense is driving me nuts - 

Please - update!!!


----------



## goatnutty

liz,if your right she better get us pics.


----------



## alyssa_romine

She will get pics...she did when Nimue kidded...it wasn't dark then though....hehe


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

She will get pics...... trust me lol. I want to see BABIES!


----------



## goatnutty

I going to end up being a  by the end of tonight waitingfor news.


----------



## kelebek

I would laugh so hard if she is sitting back watching her monitors and watching us freak out! 

Now that would be funny!


----------



## goatnutty

I would to.Ashley,if your reading this please don't torture us like that.


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Just saw this post... hope all is well with Rose and hope you soon have some HEALTHY beautiful bouncin babies!!! Can't wait to see some pictures... I love baby pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh boy I had hoped to read about kids, I guess I am not in the same boat as everyone else.... waiting to hear news.


----------



## goatnutty

Any news?


----------



## kelebek

I sure hope that everything is ok with the babies and momma


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I am going CRAZY waiting to hear some news!


----------



## rgbdab

Anything???? On pins and needles here. Good LUck!!!!! D


----------



## SouthernSky

*Rose kidding...*

I hope you get some healthy doelings!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Yes she finally kidded, all was great with the kidding and her new baby! Check out the new thread with pics!


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Congrats!!! She is beautiful. Now that I know all is well I can go to bed.
Congrats,
Tina


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I am so happy for you! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Thanks everyone! Off to bed now that the sweet new baby is settled in and the placenta is taken care of. Shew! I'm exhausted! Thanks again!


----------

